# Showing my doe! Excited!



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm very excited right now! I have decided to enter my yearing doe in a commercial show next month. It will be the first time I've shown one of my does and she is my first doe too. She was a bottle baby so that makes it even better. 

I wasn't going to show her but in the last month or two she has really grown and blossomed into a nice little doe. I don't expect her to win big (it would be nice!) but I think she'll do well in her class atleast.

I need to buy some feed additives and get her in show shape in 5 weeks.. I think I've lost my mind but it will be fun! 

Ok, I'm going to try to calm down now!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Great! That will be so much fun!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm excited for you...good luck!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww that's fantastic! Your a great goat person, you'll have her ready, and you'll both do well!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone! 

Awwww thanks, Candice. I try hard to know my stuff... been really lucky to have so many awesome people help and support me too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck. Showing can be very fun.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks! I show wethers and love it! I can only imagine how much fun the does will be


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Dani I've only been in the ring one time wiht a buck, well i just recentely discovered showing does is a lil different so now i'm all nervous lol


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've shown does before so its not completely new but it is different since it will be mine and not someone elses


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Have a great time


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks! I'm sure we'll have fun... well if she behaves!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

haha I hear ya! Has she ever left your farm? 
We took our kids goats to the fairgrounds last summer a couple of weeks before their first show, to get them used to riding and being in an unfamiliar place.
Of course they were riding in the back of my SUV LOL But it worked out great. The kids practiced getting them in/out of the trailer and it became a game.
By their first show the girls were all really good and not as freaked out as I figured they'd be.
Of course, if she's anything like my daughters yearling doe...lord help you lol My daughter is showing her doe again this summer, and I'm thinking OMG OMG OMG haha! She's so naughty! But she did put her on the show collar yesterday to see if it still fits <lol> and she did pretty good, considering she hasn't been walked since last summer!


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

How neat! Have fun and good luck!!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

She has left but she's a bottle baby and is used to being in charge of our wethers and her LGD. Its cute and funny up until you try to walk her with chain. I was going to be nice and use a regular chain on her but she pitched such a fit I grabbed the pronged collar and now she wants to behave. Tried the chain again with no luck so looks like it will be a prong collar. She actually went to big shows but was never shown, she just went so she wouldnt be alone.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Here Sugar is after being brushed.... she has crazy hair that I'm working on taming. We'll wash her next week and try to get it better... it will be difficult for sure


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

She looks so much like our doe Presley!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She is very pretty! I love how thick she is, with her nice big bones! I think she should do pretty well in a show! What age class will she be in? Good luck!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks! She'll be a year old on the 19th. She has alot of 900 and is a daughter of Texas ink by Glenn Martin. I'm very happy with her! Especially for being a premmie and only weighing 3lbs at birth


----------

